# Left arm postion during swing



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Quick question for everyone. How many of you make a concience effort to keep your left arm locked straight during your backswing (right arm if you are a lefty)


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Not me. It's really overrated as an "essential fundamental." Don't force it.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I do, I learned the my that way and have not gone to anything different.


----------

